# Does Bolt require Tuning Adapter on Cox



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm trying from afar to help someone set up a new Bolt on Cox cable in the Florida panhandle. She already has a Tivo HD working fine, though many months ago she unplugged the tuning adapter after having it cause guide data problems (long story). She's been happy without the TA because none of the channels she watches need it.

She attempted to set up the Bolt with no TA and hasn't managed to get any channels despite seeing that the CableCard is "authorized". Cox says she MUST use TA to get the Bolt to work at all. I don't believe that Bolt should behave differently from the Tivo HD in that regard.

Thoughts?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I agree, it shouldn't matter and should act the same as the HD unit. Something isn't right with her cablecard pairing and authorization. Dust off the TA and plug it back in, if only temporary, then try removing it after it gets booted up and reauthorized and see what happens.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> I agree, it shouldn't matter and should act the same as the HD unit. Something isn't right with her cablecard pairing and authorization. Dust off the TA and plug it back in, if only temporary, then try removing it after it gets booted up and reauthorized and see what happens.


I second this (from Dave).

There is a chance that the TA is required to initially have the Bolt set up and running, and remove TA later.

With regards to the CAbleCard, I would direct you to the following link to see if it is activated and properly paired:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

So it took 3 calls to Cox and two 3-way calls between Tivo and Cox to finally get things working. I got to listen in on most of them. Tivo tech insisting it was a Cox problem and Cox tech insisting that everything was correct on their end.

Hooking up the "required" tuning adapter didn't help one bit.

Finally I convinced my friend to tell Cox she wanted to try the second "just in case" cable card I had asked her to pick up along with the first. Cox guy said it's a waste of time. Wanted to roll a truck, but couldn't get anybody to her for days, which didn't fit with her schedule. Long story medium, she swapped in the spare cable card, and he paired that one, did a few more things on the back end and suddenly, she had channels!

Thanks for the responses. She's leaving the TA installed for now, but eventually might unhook it and see if it is needed. She clearly hasn't needed it on the Tivo HD in 8 or 9 months. (BTW it was a Cisco CC so the link was a bit different for the troubleshooting guide on the Tivo site.)

I've come to think of installing a Cable Card in a Tivo like a long international flight in the last row of coach (near the galley and restrooms, with a non-reclining seat). It's really unpleasant for many hours, but when you finally arrive, it's well worth it!


----------



## chrisplbalboa (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, let me tell you about my Cox/Bolt installation with a TA. If the connection to the TA fails, the TiVo puts up a warning box that can't be dismissed - it just pops up again as soon as you try to dismiss it. You can't watch any channel or recorded program until the TA is power off reset, the cables jiggled in a magic way, and many incantations, and the TiVo detects the TA again.


----------

